# Image dans la signature?



## poussvite (16 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,Est-il possible d'ajouter une image,photo avec la signature?
Si oui,comment
Ai pas trouvé!


----------



## Lauange (16 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour

Pour cela, il faut que tu installes l'appli nommée signatures.


----------



## poussvite (16 Octobre 2012)

Grand merci,
Je regarde cela et constate que l'app de ce nom se compte par dizaines!


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Octobre 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour cela, il faut que tu installes l'appli nommée signatures.



poussvite a raison ! sois un peu plus précis dans ta réponse !!


----------



## poussvite (18 Octobre 2012)

J'ai installé, l'app SMS+C'est bien mais,
Il s'agit donc d'une app supplémentaire à installer permettant d'envoyer des messages rédigés à l'avance,signature comprise
Ce qu ne résoudre en rien mon désir de départ .
N'utiliser que l'app "messages" de l'os à laquelle manque une option de personnalisation de signature.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Octobre 2012)

Bon eh bien moi non plus cette méthode ne me convient pas !
Et comme Lauange est aux abonnés absents, nous n'en saurons pas plus sur son conseil...Bancal !


----------



## Lauange (18 Octobre 2012)

Salut

Mon conseil n'est pas bancal. Continue de chercher moi j'ai trouvé.

Salut.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Octobre 2012)

Penses tu comme je vais chercher !...C'est le cadet de mes soucis !
Quant à toi, si tu penses qu'aider les forumeurs c'est leur créer des énigmes et jubiler de leurs tâtonnements....Quel altruisme ! :mouais:


----------



## Lauange (19 Octobre 2012)

Non je ne pense pas cela. Le partage de connaissance est ma première motivation. Enfin, nous allons arrêter de pourrir ce topic.


----------



## arbaot (21 Octobre 2012)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/signatures-give-your-email/id521609555?mt=8
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/email-signature-free/id318339426?mt=8


----------



## Lauange (22 Octobre 2012)

Exactement cela Arbaot


----------

